# AMI questions



## kidkombo (Jun 25, 2009)

I just got a CPO Audi A6. Prior to buying the dealer said getting the AMI would be easy. After buying he mentioned the price tag of $1500 plus labor. Ive seen a few threads on the topic of adding an AMI, could someone point me in the right direction of purchasing and installing.
Thanks


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: AMI questions (kidkombo)*

my dealer said 700......


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: AMI questions (Keroppi_2.0T)*

with a quote that high, they were wanting to replace the whole glove box probably...
you dont need to do this.
you have a built in CD changer in your glove box, you can remove that and the AMI will slide into it's place...........
you should pay 7-something for the AMI and less than 100 for the cable, and that's all you need.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: AMI questions (kidkombo)*

>>>> *Get the Dension Gateway 500!* <<<<
It's superior to the AMI in every way, and it costs $449 vs. $700+ 
You get:
Analog Stereo RCA Aux Input
USB input for jump drives / hard drives
Full iPod control through MMI
If you need help installing it, just ask. It's *REALLY* easy.








I'll be installing one in the next few weeks, and I plan on posting a full tutorial.


----------



## fodofosho (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im selling a brand new ami unit in the classifieds for 415 shipped obo


----------

